# Marking gauge and Knife vs. Pencil



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

This is something I have been wondering about for a while. When I watch videos people are scribing their dove tails with a knife and depths with a marking gauge.

Why? What is the benefit over a sharp pencil?


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

The thinking is that a knife line is exact. A pencil line has *width *that can be less exact.

A scribed line can accept a chisel without ambiguity. If you chisel to a pencil line, it can be less exact.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

a scribed line with a marking gauge/knife leaves an razor fine imprint that works as an anchor to your chisels/saw keeping the cutting tools in place where they should be.

a pencil line is just visual - you could still end up with the chisel/saw off the center of the line.

I only use pencil to rough mark things to be sure to work on the correct area/side of the board. where precision is required - it's marking knives for me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll agree with the above except for one. On dovetails cut the first pencil the second. Otherwise you saw will follow the cut and leave you with a loose fit.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

That makes sense. Thanks.

What do you mean "cut the first, pencil the second"? I don't know what a first and second is.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

1) mark the cut with a knife
2) use the pencil to mark the cut. For easy visuals


----------



## KurtaKalbach (Jun 3, 2013)

The saying goes " If you want a good joint,use a pencil. If you want a great joint use a knife." I dont know who said it first but Its held true for me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

What ever you do first, Pins or Tails, use a knife and marking gauge to lay them out and then make your cuts. Then when you transfer the lines to the other board use a soft pencil that won't leave a groove. Since you are tracing a pin or tail the mark is outside of it, so cutting on that line would make your corresponding pin or tail to large.
Hope this helps.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

If the saw kerf fallows the marking knife on the transfered( second board) in theory you would have a gap half the thickness of your saw kerf..IF..your saw falls into the knife line… Im starting to like a small ball point pen…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

wid, that's why I like a soft pencil


----------

